# Wallglazeing and Restoration Work



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

His house was built in 1928 in San Francisco.. The owners mentioned that the this stenciling was done by the person who also did some artwork in the Fox Theater in Oakland... 
The rooms we are re doing have not been painted since ! Look at all the Soot and Nicotine on the Walls ! We are using TSP to clean prior to Basecoating.
Laura will be Glazeing the Walls with 2 layers . Patching ...and Plastering areas... Then recreating the Stencil where it was removed... Touching up some water damage from a previous leak. First set of Samples are Approved. 




























































Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

I removed the old canvas from over the fireplace area ,due to it delaminating and wrinkles from a leak. Sanded all the Glue and crud off.oil primed it .i applied a fiberglass mesh to prevent future cracks in the Plaster. Then it was skimmed twice with Taping Mud. Monday I'll sand it down,prime and Base it.
The first Glaze was applied on some of the walls to shift the Color. Next week sometime the 2nd Glaze will go on.


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

2nd Glaze.
When our Clients return from a Trip, we will discuss Phase 2 of the Project... Picture Moulding to change.. ( lighter ). Restore Water Damaged Areas.. Recreate Missing Corner of Stencil.







































And changing the Color of the Ceilings in the Entry and Dinning Room.

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Glazeing almost done.. Just have to patch the Barrel Ceiling... Michael Tust


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

That looks like a fun one Michael


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Bender said:


> That looks like a fun one Michael


This is a Fun Project ,and Very Nice Clients Also. 

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Repaired Ceiling with Metal Lath.. Then Structo-lite... Skimmed after with Joint Compound ... 
Sand that tomorrow ,and skim one more time... Sand then prime patch similar to ceiling eventually Stencil to be re installed.


Michael Tust


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Awesome work and lots of it it seems!

Just curious but have you ever tried a veneer plaster or two coat plaster system for that type of patch work? 

I know USG sells imperial and diamond plasters. Doing some experiments with Diamond this week, just a coincidence I suppose.

Project looks great!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> Awesome work and lots of it it seems! Just curious but have you ever tried a veneer plaster or two coat plaster system for that type of patch work? I know USG sells imperial and diamond plasters. Doing some experiments with Diamond this week, just a coincidence I suppose. Project looks great!


Thanks Matt,

I do a little bit of patching walls with joint compound ,and using Plaster here as it was down to the Lath. Haven't really used Plaster Much . I think the person that gave me the Plaster info,wanted to keep it simple for me.


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Ceiling sanded and Primed an acceptable color, until Stencil Restoration part begins in a couple of Months. 









Michael Tust


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

This is a cliffhanger for sure. Truly enjoy seeing your work here.


----------



## PPD (Mar 19, 2018)

michael tust said:


> His house was built in 1928 in San Francisco.. The owners mentioned that the this stenciling was done by the person who also did some artwork in the Fox Theater in Oakland...
> The rooms we are re doing have not been painted since ! Look at all the Soot and Nicotine on the Walls ! We are using TSP to clean prior to Basecoating.
> Laura will be Glazeing the Walls with 2 layers . Patching ...and Plastering areas... Then recreating the Stencil where it was removed... Touching up some water damage from a previous leak. First set of Samples are Approved.
> 
> ...




Oh my god was it Larry Boyce that did the original work? Didn’t he do work in the theatre in return for a free place to stay before dying? Or maybe that was a church...

Its crazy how dirty they were...stunning work!!


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

PPD said:


> Oh my god was it Larry Boyce that did the original work? Didn’t he do work in the theatre in return for a free place to stay before dying? Or maybe that was a church...
> 
> Its crazy how dirty they were...stunning work!!


Not really sure if Larry did that. But Very Nice Indeed!

Michael Tust


----------

